# secret true love: DeixTobi Fanfic



## Miss Fortune (Apr 23, 2008)

this is for my sensei!! The Dei un!!!!! FOR YOU!!!!!

The new member was coming in today. Deidara sighed.
"Another snot nose idiot to annoy everyonee. Great, un." he said annoyed. Sasori stood next to him.
"Just shut up Deidara. This guy is suppose to be good. Not from any village from what I heard." sasori said.
"Oh, so he just threw away his headband, un?" Deidara said, annoyed.
"ALRIGHT!! EVERYONE LISTEN UP!!!" Pein's voice boomed out. All the Akatsuki looked up. He was standing next to Konan.
"The new member is now arriving, all of you better treat him as one of us or you will have me to answer to." Pein ordered. The door to the lair opened up to reveal a man in an orange mask with swirls on it.
"Oh! A mystery man, un." Deidara was disappointed. Sasori elbowed him.
"Now, Tobi. You will be assigned to Deidara and Sasori's pair." Pein said. Sasori nodded. Deidara was awed.
"WHAT?!?! YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME, UN!!!! ARE YOU NUTS?!?! THIS GUY IS RIDICULOUS, UN!!!!" Deidara pointed at the Tobi. Tobi made a gesture that was rebellious.
"OH!! YOU'LL GET IT NOW, UN!!" deidara reached for his clay, Zetsu's vines caught his hands.
"Now now!!" the white half said.
"Just to save a member, Sasori, you're reassigned with Zetsu." Pein said. Deidara threw a tantrum.
"AHH!!! YOU GUYS ARE DUMBASSES UN!!!!!" he stomped the ground.
"OH! you guys are dumbasses, UN!! UN! UN UN!!" tobi played around with Deidara's punchline. Deidara swung at his head. Tobi ducked easily. He made a playful noise as if to taunt him. Deidara got a red face.
"Everyone get out of here, before Deidara blows up the hideout, again." Pein said. Everyone disappeared in a puff of smoke. Deidara tackled Tobi to the ground, knocking off his mask. All of a sudden, Deidara was awe struck. His face was so perfectly shaped, like an angels. His eyes, they were black abyss's that trapped Deidara blue eyes into his. Tobi smiled.
"You like me too now huh?" he said in a soft voice. Deidara blushed. Tobi brushed his hand against his face.
"I felt the same way I first saw you as I came in." He whispered. Love at first sight? Was it possible??? Deidara couldn't say anything. Tobi's hair was a spiked wonderland. It was like a dead forest. His whole body, he realized, was a work of art. Perfectly shaped muscles that balanced his body, his rigeded neck and jaw, and his eyes that swept Deidara's heart away.
It was love at first sight.

DEI SENSEI!! THIS IS FOR YOU!!!!!


----------



## The_Dei_un (Apr 24, 2008)

Well, it certainly seems love at first sight would not be viewed as an understatement here. That is indeed a case to behold. 


			
				Claraofthesand said:
			
		

> All of a sudden, Deidara was awe struck. His face was so perfectly shaped, like an angels. His eyes, they were black abyss's that trapped Deidara blue eyes into his. Tobi smiled.
> "You like me too now huh?" he said in a soft voice. Deidara blushed. Tobi brushed his hand against his face.
> "I felt the same way I first saw you as I came in." He whispered. Love at first sight? Was it possible??? Deidara couldn't say anything. Tobi's hair was a spiked wonderland. It was like a dead forest. His whole body, he realized, was a work of art. Perfectly shaped muscles that balanced his body, his rigeded neck and jaw, and his eyes that swept Deidara's heart away.It was love at first sight.



To be honest I always pictured Deidara to be portrayed as the angel face in the realtionship. Although there is nothing wrong with making Tobi seem more innocent.  Being Tobi we can't be sure ho wmuch he will play with Deidara. The next year after their meeting and they will be become the Akatsuki Brady Bunch. Thanks to all of their foreplay and eloping.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 24, 2008)

WARNING!! some yaoi..  just because i am what i am! 



*Spoiler*: __ 



Deidara still stared at the handsome man named tobi. 
"You seem to be tensing up down there..." tobi chuckled. Deidara blinked in embarrasment. Tobi got close to Deidara's ear.
"don't worry, I won't tell anyone. And I think i'm getting tense as well.. Deidara- senpai.." He eased his hand between deidara's thieghs. Deidara froze. His heart was pounding. tobi's fingers touched deidara's crotch. Deidara's muscles tensed up again. Tobi smiled at deidara's reaction and slowly rubbed his fingers on his penis. Deidara's face grew brick red.
"come on senpai! It's ok to be a little tense, but now you're overreacting! Just relax, i won't bite..... hard." Tobi reached his other hand to take off deidara's cloak, it slipped off easily. He reached his hand to deidaras face and pulled him close to his own. His rubbing increased and got harder.
"Come on senpai... I'm waiting for you...." Tobi licked deidara's face. He finally gave in, Deidara reached one hand on Tobi's face, his palms licking the chin of the handsome man. The other hand eased off tobi's shirt. They were in love and nothing was there to disturb it.
"Tobi, I never knew, this love.... exsisted before." deidara muttered.
"Well, I've helped you discover something.... now you'll discover something else." Tobi murmmered quietly in Deidara's ear. He moved his hand from Deidara's crotch and undid Deidara's pants. His hands gliding over the zipper and buckle like wind.
Deidara ran his hand over Tobi bare and well done chest, the palms licking at every nock and cranny. Deidara moaned as Tobi slid his hand over and over deidara's crotch. Deidara put his face to tobi's, Biting at his nose. Tobi smiled and licked Deidara's chin. He ran his hand over deidaras back. Tobi started to pull off deidara's shirt. 
"Rip it.. rip it off.." Deidara muttered into tobi's ear, licking it. Tobi smiled.
"So rebellious senpai.." tobi gripped the shirt and ripped it in one easy tug. Deidara pushed himself to tobi. He put one hand down in Tobi's theighs. Tobi moaned. Deidara's palms licked the zipper and pulled it down carefully, the tougne slid onto Tobi's crotch. Tobi grinned. He rolled deidara under him, Keeping his chin resting on Deidara's shoulder.
"Senpai... you shoulder's are so soft.." he licked  deidara's skin. Deidara shivered at the chill of the cold siliva slidding down his back. Tobi put his mouth on Deidara's shoulder.
"It won't hurt.. I promise.." tobi bite softly at deidara's neck. He tensed up and pushed tobi's body to his own. Tobi bit harder on deidara's neck. Deidara clenched his teeth and uttered a gasp. Tobi licked Deidara's neck again. 
Deidara's put his hands on tobi's neck. The palms licking tobi's skin. He moved one hand to Tobi's hair. The palm bit down on Tobi's hair and soaked it in silivia. Tobi moved his lips over deidara's neck one more time before finally biting down on deidara's neck, hard. A little blood seeped through Tobi's teeth. Deidara gasp and shuttered at the sudden jolt of pain. He put his mouth against tobi jaw. 
"tobi... harder... deeper!" his whispered. Tobi moved his face closer to deidara's, his drew in a quick breath before answering to Deidara's plead. He pushed himself against Deidara's body, pinning him to the ground, and bit his neck hard enough to draw a steady stream of blood. Deidara clenched his teeth again and put his head back on the ground.
"Tobi!" his gasped. Tobi smiled slightly and pressed his lips against Deidara's.




OK! that's my second part... i hope you enjoyed it! 
please, only constructive critisism and nice comments!


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Apr 24, 2008)

lol, n.n it's cute Imouto-chan!

DeiTobi is so adorable! *huggle*


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 24, 2008)

thank you sis! *huggle* im soo glad you liked it!


----------



## smiley of the sky (Apr 24, 2008)

a little too hard of yaoi for my liking i only read yaoi because my gf likes romantic things and she told me yaoi was extremely romantic and i love naruto ^_^


----------



## Bachi-san (Apr 24, 2008)

Yaoi! Yay! I am enjoying this...  I am a recently converted Yaoi fan. 

They got at it a little quickly...

"constructive" criticism: Try not to overuse "Tobi" and "Deidara" EVERY time. Use "he" or somethin' for variety


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 25, 2008)

yeah, I have a habit of doing that... a little thing i got nailed for on a lot of my reports, but hey! thanks for the tip! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The next morning, the Akatsuki met in a different hide out, the only ones who were 'really' present were kisame and Itachi. The rest were hallograms. Tobi and Deidara stood very close together.
"Alright, our plan is to raise the Akatsuki funds, I want everyone to catch as many outlaws as you can and turn them into Kakuzu, he will receive the money that will go to the Akatsuki bank. You are all assigned to your regions, if the target you are after crosses over to a different region, tell the ones in that region and you may proceed. OUT!" pein yelled. The hallograms disappeared. Now Tobi and Deidara were at peace.
"Well senpai.... I don't sense any of those outlaws.... What do you want to do?" He stroked Deidara's neck delicatly with his finger. Deidara put an arm around Tobi's waist.
"How about a game.... The one who gets more blood from random villagers gets to be on top, un?" He grinned. Tobi chuckled. 
"Of course.. does that also come with the commanding position?" he said into Deidara's ear.
"You know it does..." The two sprang off to the Stone village. They were close together, always getting quick kisses to each other every minute. When they finally came to a village town, they kissed each other and counted off.
"one,un.."
"two.."
"three un..."
"go!" the two jumped into the village and fought off the shinobi, deidara used some of his extra clay to soak up blood from the villagers. Tobi used a jutsu to absorb it. After a little while, they stole some big buckets and ran off deep into the woods, killing the shinobi trailing them easily. soon, they were alone, next to a waterfall.
"hmm... let's see here senpai... I've got Ten buckets of blood.. And you only have eight and a half!" tobi said with glee.
"Awww... And I was looking forward to being on top, un!" deidara pouted. 
"hmhm... I have an idea that we can use with this blood senpai.." tobi began to lay deidara down on the ground.
"hmm?" he stared into Tobi's masked face, he quickly flipped it off.
"I can soak your body to make you even more delicious." Tobi pulled off Deidara's shirt and started kissing his chest. Deidara pulled off tobi's pants and licked his shoulder. His palms licked at his skin. Tobi reached his hand over to a bucket.
"mmm.... time to soak.. senpai.." he spilled the blood all over Deidara's chest. He spread it all over himself, as if sending a message to tobi to go deeper. Tobi smiled and licked at Deidara's hair. Deidara ripped Tobi's shirt off as tobi pulled his pants off. soon, they were naked in the pale sunlight next to a roaring waterfall.
Tobi grabbed the fourth bucket and spilled it on deidara's body, he rubbed his hands all over deidara's body, his fingers stroking Deidara's crotch. Deidara moaned in pleasure. He raised an eyebrow and took a bucket, he poared it on Tobi's back, he smiled in pleasure and kissed Deidara's soft lips. They rolled to the edge of the pond by the waterfall. They soaked in the water, the red blood seeping from their bodies to the pool. The water by them turned red. They were glistening in the sun.
"mm.. senpai.. you smell so good..." tobi muttered in his ear. 
"Tobi.... harder... i know you have more... deeper.. harder... faster!" he whispered in tobi's ear. tobi grinned and licked Deidara's cheek. He pushed himself against Deidara, pinning him to the ground. Deidara grinned in delight. He rubbed his palms all over tobi's face and neck, licking him wildly. 
"mm... senpai... you're making me... hungry..." He whispered. Deidara clutched his back.
"do it... do it hard!" he gasped. Tobi nosed his neck, licking his hair. He put his mouth on Deidara's soft skin, and bit down on the same spot he had bit before.
"yes!!" deidara gasped between breaths. Tobi licked the small wound, it wasn't bleeding too much.
"More tobi... i know you can.." deidara said. tobi licked deidara's chin and bit down on the wound again, drawing a stream of blood. Deidara clenched his teeth drawing in a quick breath. He put a palm on tobi's back, he couldn't control his urge. It bit tobi. Tobi moaned in pleasure. Deidara pulled his face to tobi's and licked his nose. 
"mm... senpai... you're all wet.."
"same with you, un.." deidara kissed tobi on the lips, forcing his tounge down his throat. Tobi did the same. The licked each other's tounges and pushed each other to their pleasureable wonderland.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 26, 2008)

wow. the one above this one was pleasuable. time for this one!


*Spoiler*: __ 



The next week or so, Tobi and Deidara's relationship was a blazing fire. Taking every chance they could get to make love. Zetsu was curious as of how the two hated each other at first chance, and now were sitting so close together at the meetings. He reported  the suspicious activity to Pein. He metioned this at the next meeting.
"now, I have heard some sort of rumor going around that two of you in this organization has become a little too 'friendly' with each other. I would appreciate it if you would admit your relationship now and get this shit over with." Everyone looked around the room. No one was going to say anything. Tobi and Deidara were a little worried. 

"Dammit!! someone found out, un!!!" Deidara yelled. Tobi rested his head on his lap.
"Calm down senpai! I'm sure they don't really know! Maybe they're talking about Kakuzu and Hidan." Tobi tried to cheer Deidara up. 
"Maybe! But they already told about half the members, un!!!!" Deidara was stressed. Tobi sat up.
"Maybe, we can ask Kakuzu and Hidan- san how to cover this up!!" he said cheerfully. Deidara nodded.
"I guess so, un. It could work, but we need cash, un. Kakuzu will want something for it, un." They stood up and headed to where kakuzu and Hidan were at.

IN the grass village..
"HEY!! KAKUZU HIDAN, UN!!! GET YOUR ASSES OUT of THE BED AND DOWN HERE, UN!!!" deidara called up a lodge hallway. It was a house for any akatsuki member. Hidan and Kakuzu stummbled down the stairs, Their hair messed up and Kakuzu's mask on his foot. 
"WHAT THE FUCK DEIDARA??? YOU FUCKIN RUINED IT!!!" hidan yelled.
"Please understand Hidan- sama!! We need your's two advice!" tobi reasoned.
"What? The.. HELL? kakuzu said.
"You want our advice on what, financial problems?" he asked.
"mm.. no. We need advice to.. hide something, un." deidara blushed. Hidan looked at Deidara, then the masked tobi, then deidara agian.
"HOLY FUCKING SHIT!! you two are?" 
"mmm hm."
"AND YOU???"
"yes, un."
"Kakuzu, should we?" hidan asked.
"Yeah. Might as well. Come with us." kakuzu led the way to a bar. They sat down.
"Now look, we're explaining this once, so get it in your fucking heads." hidan said. Deidara and Tobi took out pencils and paper.
"Ok, you want to hide your relationship right? well, when you first met, you fought each other correct?" kakuzu said. They nodded.
"THEN KEEP FIGHTING DICK HEADS!!" hidan yelled. they fell out of their chairs.
"GOD!! DUMBASSES!! THAT'S THE  FIRST STEP!! AND YOU DIDN'T GET IT!!" kakuzu put a hand on his shoulder. He calmed down. 
"You have to keep fighting. But don't go too far that you admit something or upset each other. You have to Argue, hit each other, threaten each other, and tobi, you don't. When you came in, you were a little.. odd. You have to act like a little kid. We should come up with a line for you. hmm.." They all thought.
"I GOT IT!!" hidan yelled.
"What?" tobi listened.
"How about.. 'Tobi is a good boy!'?" Hidan said. Deidara nodded, same with kakuzu.
"That makes sense, un."
"He was like that when we first saw him." they agreed on the line.
They discussed the topic for hours, going over things that were a secret and important to the two couples.





This is how the line 'Tobi is a good boy' was formed.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 27, 2008)

im bored.. anyone at all who hasn't replied yet like the story?


----------



## Bachi-san (Apr 27, 2008)

Well... I'm loving the story... 
...
Do I count?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 28, 2008)

sure!! yeah! thanks bachi- san!! *hugs bachi*


----------



## The_Dei_un (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh...my .....Goodness. Theree is an escence so pleasure here in this very fanficiton. What a beauty to behold....

Hehe Heya clara your Senpai is getting a little excited s


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 29, 2008)

!!!! i guess this fic is doing it's job right then....  *wink wink* don't get TOO exctied sensei!!


----------



## The_Dei_un (Apr 29, 2008)

Too late.....


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 29, 2008)

wow... i am surprised.... at my pervy fanfic. i never knew it could do that!


----------



## Bachi-san (Apr 29, 2008)

Update soon? 

Wow.... I'm so... ehem, yeah.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 29, 2008)

pervy? i thought so! ok! here's another smex on the beach! *gulps down drink* AHH! that was good! *hic*


*Spoiler*: __ 



The next week, Deidara and Tobi came into a meeting that was to one of the most important to discuss how to divide up the territories in jinchuuriki. Deidara came in, looking upset and Tobi prancing behind him, laughing and trying to hold Deidara's hand. Everybody sat down. Hidan and Kakuzu looked over at the two and winked. They nodded.
"Now, everyone here? Roll call! Itachi! Kisame! Kakuzu! Hidan! Sasori! Zetsu! Konan! Deid-"
"DAMMIT TOBI!!! GET OFF UN!!" Deidara was pushing tobi's arms off of him. Tobi was laughing and trying to hug Deidara.
"Tobi is a good boy! Deidara- senpai needs a hug!!" He put a hand on Deidara's head. He hit Tobi in the face with a fist.
"GOD DAMMIT!! GET OFF, UN!!" deidara yelled. Pein stood up.
"IF YOU TWO DON'T GET YOUR SHIT TOGETHER I'M GOING TO KILL YOU!!" Pein shouted. Sasori chuckled at the fight. Tobi was in a headlock. Deidara looked up.
"Then tell him to stop hugging me, un!!"
"Tobi is a good boy!" He made a little cute pose and hugged Deidara's leg.
"GET OFF DAMMIT!!" Zetsu stepped in and lifted both of them in the air with his vines.
"If you could just keep them like that, I can chop off their legs and make them shut up.." Kisame reached for his Samehada.
"No, Kisame sit down. Zetsu, make sure they don't fight anymore in this room." Pein ordered. He tightened the grip on the two.
"OUCH! Tobi is a good boy! He doesn't need such bad squeezy!!"
"LET GO OF ME DAMMIT, UN!!" Deidara kicked a clawed at Zetsu's vines. 
"Deidara i would appreciate if you didn't bite the vines! It's annoying!" Zetsu said. Deidara gave up and made an angry look. >.< 
"Alright you idiots, lets get on with this stupid thing, AND TOBI STOP HUGGING THE PLANT!!" Konan yelled. 

The meeting finally ended with Tobi hugging Deidara's leg and Deidara punching Tobi in the spine. Kakuzu and Hidan went up to the two later.
"Wow, you two put on quite a show there!" Kakuzu complitmented.
"Why thank you, un. We rehershed for a week, un!" Deidara smiled. Tobi bowed.
"I've found a way to make myself fit the punch line you guys made up for me! Thanks a bunch!" He said. Hidan nodded.
"That's right! You fuckers better thank us! We told you all the tips!!" He said. they parted ways and transported back to the countries assigned to them.

"So senpai... what do you want to do?" tobi stroke Deidara's hand.
"mm....I think you know, un.." They pushed against each other and kissed. Tobi and Deidara were happy with the weeks progress of hiding their, 'physical love' and 'emotional love'. They loved each other even more.
"Hmmm... the kicks and punches you gave me really turned me on senpai..." Tobi nipped Deidara's ear.
"Yea... And that line always made me think of how GOOD of a BOY you are in bed, un.." Deidara licked Tobi's chest.
"Love you Deidara."
"Love you Tobi, un."


----------



## Bachi-san (Apr 29, 2008)

Yay! >_< luvs this! Thank you sooo much!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 29, 2008)

anytime for a reader of mine!


----------



## The_Dei_un (Apr 30, 2008)

Teh Pein was about to lose his temper naughty naughty.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 30, 2008)

hehe... he has temper issues.. let's hope that doesn't get carried away!


*Spoiler*: __ 



"Alright Tobi, I know this is your first, jinchuuriki mission, but i must advise you, don't get Deidara mad. He gets horribly destructive when he's mad." Sasori said to Tobi. Tobi nodded his head like a little kid and skipped around Sasori's puppet.
"Tobi's a good boy! He won't get Senpai mad!!" He exclaimed. 
"hhhhuuu.... Just shut up already!" Sasori said. His puppet tail was trying to stab Tobi. 
"AWww!! Your tail is swinging!! LIKE A SWING!!" Tobi grabbed the tail and hugged it.
"GET OFF MY TAIL!!" sasori swung him around.
"TOBI LIKE SWINGING!!" 
"TOBI GET OFF OF THE TAIL, UN!!" Deidara appeared next to Sasori.
"Deidara, get him off without damaging my tail!" Sasori ordered.
"yeah yeah, un." Deidara pulled out a small clay snake and let it wrap itself around sasori's tail before getting larger.
"HM! Tobi, Get off Sasori- kuns tail or I'm blowing off your arms, un." Deidara made the snake grab Tobi's arms.
"SNAKEY!!" Tobi let go of the tail and grabbed the snake, hugging it.
"Oh god, un." Deidara sighed and watched as Tobi flew through the air still hugging the snake.
"I never knew he was that stupid. Good luck with him!" Sasori teased.
"Oh, Shut up, un." 

"So senpai, do you think Zetsu is following us?" Tobi whispered through his orange mask.
"Probably. He always sends a clone after a pair during EVERY Jinchuuriki mission, un." Deidara answered. Tobi pouted. Deidara got the signal.
"What is it now, un?" 
"I heard the Jinchuuriki had a turtle demon! Turtles are good like tobi cause Tobi is a good boy!!" He cried out. Deidara rolled his eyes.
"Please! This is part of the job, un!! GET USED TO IT, UN!!" deidara slapped Tobi on the arm. Tobi hugged Deidara's receeding hand.
"TOBI WANTS A HUG!!!" he cried.
"OH GOD!! GET OFF OF ME, UN!!" deidara pretended to struggle out of Tobi's grasp, he really loved it. The warmth of Tobi's arms and face on his hand was great. Tobi whimpered.
"I'M SAD SENPAI!!" 
"UH!! GET OFF, UN!!" Just then, a water jet rushed at them. They jumped out of the way. 
"Well, there it is, un. COME ON TOBI!! DON'T BE A WIMP, UN!!" deidara ordered.




hope you liked it! ^^,


----------



## Bachi-san (Apr 30, 2008)

Yays.

lol, when my sister gets in the mood... she's almost as clingy as Tobi 

Awesome chapter!


----------



## The_Dei_un (Apr 30, 2008)

Tehe time to destroy and make turtle soup.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 30, 2008)

aww! that's not nice sensei! but it does sound good....


*Spoiler*: __ 



"AWWW!! It looks so cute!!!" tobi was standing on the water's edge next to a little green turtle.
"Tobi, you are such a moron, that's a regular turtle, the one we're after is over there, UN!!" deidara pointed at a giant Turtle with three tails that were armored.
"EWW!! That's not natural! Did you get into the toxic slug little fello?" tobi made a little cute pose. The Demon spat another water gun at it.
"AH! BAD TURTLE!!" tobi was clinging to a tree. Deidara rolled his eyes.
"GOOD GOD HELP ME, UN!!" he yelled. Zetsu appeared next to him.
"Hurry up deidara, it's starting to get away.." the black half said.
"We'll watch you and your new..... comrade... take care of it." the white half said. Deidara stalked out to the water.
"God! Water is so not artistic like this, un! But maybe I can teach it a lesson in art, un!" Deidara pulled out a clay bird and jumped on it.
"TOBI!! GET YOU OUT HERE, UN!!" Deidara yelled. Tobi skipped next to Deidara's floating bird.
"Yes senpai?" he said merrily.
"God, you get the turtle, it's you first assignment and you can prove yourself to the Akatsuki,un. MOVE IT!!" He soared up high into the sky.
"No problem senpai! Tobi's a good boy! So he'll get this turtle easily! Ye- AHH!!" tobi sprang away from a tail that shot out at him.
"MOVE IT TOBI!! SHOW THE TURTLE YOUR ART, UN!! or whatever you call it, un." Deidara yelled. Tobi wove hand signs.
"NO ONE MAKES TOBI MAD!! NINJA ART!! GOOD BOY SLAM!!" tobi spread his arms out and transformed into a giant tobi with chibi eye. The turtle was paralyzed from the rediculous figure. Tobi slammed into the turtle.
"SLAM OF THE CHIBI!! Hhehee!!" tobi reappeared on the turtles back.
"Oh my god, that was actually pretty good art, un." Deidara stared at tobi.
"AH AHH!!!! BAD TURTLE! GOOD BOY TOBI IS IN NO MOOD FOR BUCKING!!" Tobi grabbed one of the demons spines as it tried to shake tobi off. Deidara sighed and made three small fish that swam towards the turtle demon.
"Art is a BANG!!" Three seprate and big explosions took place around the demons head. it roared and reared back.
"TAKE THIS!!" Tobi used a fire jutsu and burned the demon.
"TOBI!! DON'T KILL IT, UN!!" deidara yelled. Tobi stopped and looked at his handy work.
"Wow! See what skill I have Senpai? I took out the thing with my awesome technique!" He pranced around the turtles stomach.
"Yeah well you wouldn't have been able to if it weren't for my art, un." Deidara made two large whales that pulled the demon across the lake. he made a bird for tobi.
"AWW! CUTE BIRD!!"
"TOBI!! DON'T HUG THE ARTWORK, UN! IT MAKES IT NON- ARTISTIC!!" deidara yelled. Tobi fell off.
"AHH! SAVE THE GOOD BOY SENPAI!!" 
"Screw you, un." tobi fell into the water.


----------



## The_Dei_un (May 1, 2008)

XD stupid Tobi.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 1, 2008)

aw! don't rub the truth into tobi's face sensei! although it is funny.. *snicker*


----------



## Bachi-san (May 1, 2008)

Bwahahahahahahahahahaa!!! That's funny! Weird that it's a turtle-thing, cause when I saw the pic it didn't look like a turtle to me at all.


----------



## The_Dei_un (May 1, 2008)

Well it is...I had a turtle named Steve one time. He got boiled in the sun


----------



## Bachi-san (May 1, 2008)

yeah, I know it is... but it still didn't LOOK like a turtle  Can't wait for more "action" 


...Poor Steve. 
I have two gerbils... Wow that's random.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 3, 2008)

ok! yes the thing doesn't really look much like a turtle, but that's what it's called so i went with turtle.


*Spoiler*: __ 



"well, Tobi and Deidara didn't kill themselves." Zetsu said.
"More like Deidara didn't kill Tobi." The black half said.
"Yeah, It's ashame that Deidara has such temper issues, they would make a good team." White said.
"I must admit it was funny when Deidara didn't help Tobi when he fell off the bird." black laughed.
"oh please! Stop laughing at the most stupidest things! Come on, let's go. Pein is expecting a report." Zetsu disappered.

"SOOOO.... where's the hideout again?" Tobi asked. Deidara smacked his head.
"GOD! You can't remember the place we were JUST at, un?" Tobi scratched his head.
"Uh....." There was a vibration in the ground.
"AH! There it is!!" A wide gap had appeared in a cave that was in front of them.
"God what a moron, un!" Deidara made his whales into birds. They dragged the turtle inside the cave.
"Good, you guys actually didn't kill each other! that's twenty Konan." Sasori's voice rang out.
"HMM? What's that suppose to mean, UN???" Deidara questioned. The Sasori took a wad of bills from Konan.
"I can't believe that i lost!" She muttered. Pein snapped everyones attention.
"STOP GETTING THE BETS IN ORDER AND LISTEN UP!!" he yelled. Everyone paused in the exchange of money to lost bets.
"What? I'm getting my well worth pay from Kisame." Itachi muttered.
"Let's get the sealing over with already!" Pein yelled. Everyone sighed. 

"WELL! That was an interesting sealing process! Itachi and Kisame sure do hate each other!"
"I'm surprised Kisame actually surrendered, un. It's soo unlike him, un." Deidara said. The two comrades and lovers were staring up at the night sky.
"It's pretty isn't tobi, un?" Deidara said.
"It sure is, senpai." He rested his chin on Deidara's arm.
"It's as if the god up there actually took time to create something in the sky that was his form of art, un. It's beautiful, mezmorising, un." Deidara said.
"Just like you senpai..." Tobi put his hand on Deidara crotch and rubbed.
"mm..... You smell nice again senpai.." Tobi said, licking Deidara's neck. 
Deidara put his arms around tobi and rolled himself on top.
"it's my turn tonight, un.." Deidara licked tobi's face, his palms reaching inside tobi's shirt. Tobi smiled and pressed himself against Deidara. 
"Senpai... you're getting hard.."
"So are you Tobi, un.."


----------



## Bachi-san (May 4, 2008)

Lol, Pein is so cute in this fic...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 5, 2008)

aww! really? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Itachi was walking down the path out of the hideout. He was pissed off.
"God damn Kisame... He always finds a way to steal my money!" he stormed to the top of a small hill by the hideout.
"I wish the world would just stop for a second!" Itachi looked around. 
"no Zetsu.. good." he sighed and smiled.
"Oh Kisame.... that was a good night last night... your hands are like a nimble snake..." Itachi got a dreamy look in his eyes. He heard a noise from somewhere.
"what the heck? what are those things? Don't tell me it's the beavers humping again!" he walked over silently to see what was up.
"Oh my god!" he whispered. It was tobi and deidara, making out on the hill, their clothes were almost all off. 
"No way! I always thought they liked each other, but not that much!" He grinned.
"I am sooo getting my money worths for this blackmail!" he rubbed his hands greedly. 
"LA DEE DA!! I'M WALKING!! AND- OH MY GOD! IS THAT WHO I THINK IT IS??" Itachi said loudly. Deidara and Tobi broke apart hurridly, tobi shoved his mask back on.
"WHAT THE FUCK ITACHI, UN!!?!?" Deidara screamed. Itachi snickered.
"HA! I KNEW IT!!" he yelled. tobi launched himself at him, putting his hand over his mouth.
"SHUT UP!!" he snarled. Itachi kept laughing.
"God dammit Itachi! What the hell are you doing here, un?" Deidara said.
"Hehe.. i heard you making out and i decided to CATCH YOU!" he yelled. Tobi shoved his hand over his mouth.
"SHUT UP!" deidara bent down to Itachi.
"What do you want, un?" 
"Senpai?" 
"It's obvious he's going to blackmail us, un. What do you want?" deidara asked impatiently.
"I want your money and you two to do what i want you to do for me for two months." Itachi said.
"TWO MONTHS??" tobi yelled.
"Maybe ill just go and  tell..."
"OK OK!! We agree, un!" Deidara said.
"hehe... good." Itachi rubbed his hands greedly.


----------



## Bachi-san (May 5, 2008)

Busted...
Poor guys... My brother and sister blackmail me all the time, it sucks


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 5, 2008)

it seems that everyone gets blackmailed.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 7, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Itachi was laughing to himself as he walked through the forest with kisame.
"What the hell is your problem?" kisame finally snapped. Itachi looked around with sharingan and whispered into kisames ear.
"Deidara and Tobi are gettin it on with each other!!" he laughed. Kisame blinked.
"They are?" he said.
"yeah! i saw them doing it on the hill outside the hideout!" itachi said loudly. 

deidara was rubbing his neck. Tobi was sitting next to him.
"What are we going to do senpai? Itachi will break the deal no doubt to get more money from pein! he won't keep it!" tobi said behind his mask.
"i don't know what, un." deidara made a sad face.
"Maybe we have to..... break up... un" he muttered. Tobi was surprised, and devistated.
"NO! No we can't fall to their level senpai!! we can't!!" tobi was screaming in rage.
"We have to, it's the only way, un." deidara sulked.
"DAMN YOU ITACHI!! I SWEAR IM GOING TO KILL YOU NOW!! I guess i have to use that thing on my eyes again, un." Deidara reached into his pocket and adjusted a metal piece onto his left eyes.
"There, un."
"aww.. senpai! It covers up your pretty face! I don't like it!" tobi said.
"Look who's talking,un." He stood up.
"I guess this is goodbye, tobi, as lovers, un." he walked away slowly.
"SENPAI!!!" tobi screamed. 

they next day, the akatsuki had a meeting again, tobi and deidara were more bitter to each other than ever.
"GOD DAMMIT!! STOP KILLING EACH OTHER WITH JUTSU AND LISTEN UP!!" pein shouted at the two. Tobi was punching deidara's birds and deidara was trying to blow him up.
"Kisame!! get them apart!!" pein rubbed his temples. Kisame walked up and slashed his sword between the two, breaking them apart from the death grips. 
"NOW GET YOUR ACT TOGETHER OR I WILL KILL YOU!!!" konan yelled in peins place.
"thank you, now onto the business we gathered here for!" pein said.


----------



## The_Dei_un (May 7, 2008)

Tehe Ita-kun should amke them do  naughty things for his own entertainment.


----------



## Bachi-san (May 7, 2008)

Ahhh... so sad 

I just LOVE Pein in this! I wish there were people like that in my family, that way I could actually win sometimes. I would much prefer a screaming match than the way everyone criticizes and insults each other quietly with immense amounts of intelligence and thought  I can never win... ever


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 7, 2008)

just say.. "I am your SPAWN!!" you win instantly!


----------



## Bachi-san (May 7, 2008)

Yes, but I am ashamed of being their spawn... 

Tobi and Dei are broken up now sooo... does that mean no more action?


----------



## The_Dei_un (May 8, 2008)

But I like DeiTobi but Deisaso is my OTP.  Oh yea...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 9, 2008)

aww...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tobi was in the corner, from pein, to 'think' about his actions. Deidara was laying on the ground, being treated by konan for his wounds. Tobi had actually burnt Deidara's hair, and skin. It was something that symbolized between the two that they were officially through. Zetsu was nursing his singed vines from Tobi. 
"God dammit tobi! Do you know how long it takes for ONE FUCKING vine to grow this strong? HUH?" the dark half yelled. Tobi stalked out of the room. Deidara followed him with his eye.
"Bastard!" he yelled. Konan rolled her eyes.
"I swear, if Kisame hadn't wet you two down in the time he did, you'd be dead! BOTH OF YOU!!" she said. Deidara flipped her hand away from him.
"I'm out of here, un!" he said, storming out of the room. Pein rubbed his temples.
"Sasori, you were his fomer partner, you deal with him." Pein waved his hand at Sasori. sasori sloshed out with his bulky puppet out of the room after deidara.

"GOD DAMMMIT!! WAIT DEIDARA!" sasori yelled. Deidara stopped. He glared at sasori.
"What, un?" he said. 
"Why are you almost killing each other now?" sasori said in his low voice.
"BECAUSE I HATE HIM, UN!!" he yelled. sasori pulled his tail out in front of deidara.
"Do you know what it's like havin this thing in you? NO? Well, that's what pein is going through with you two fighting EVERY meeting." sasoir explained. Deidara sighed.
"Just leave me alone, un!" he walked away, sasori grabbed his hand. the rough wood made a print on the skin.
"Don't you dare leave." sasori said. Deidara glared at him.
"If you try to leave, ill stab you." sasori threatened. Deidara stopped in his tracks.
"How un- artistic, un." he said. 
"If you two start at least gettin along, ill be forced to be with you, making a trio, and thats un- aritistic. It doesn't last forever." sasori grunted. 
"Tsh! It doesn't last short enough either, un!" deidara laughed.
"So ironic, un!"


----------



## Bachi-san (May 10, 2008)

I lol @ un-artistic, un 

Nice chapter!


----------



## The_Dei_un (May 10, 2008)

Sarcasm from Sasori? XD


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 10, 2008)

i know, not like him, but it's something to add!


----------



## TreyHaku (Jun 21, 2008)

uuuuuuuuuuu  deidara is a guy......whats up with the love at first sight stuff tobi's not gay!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 21, 2008)

TreyHaku said:


> uuuuuuuuuuu  deidara is a guy......whats up with the love at first sight stuff tobi's not gay!!!!!!!!



It's a DeiTobi fic.... yes, Deidara is a guy. So is Tobi. It's gay-luv.
...
If you dun like the Yaoi, don't read it


----------



## Xyloxi (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow, its great a fic that seems in character, sad, funny and naughty.

@TreyHaku don't like then don't read.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 21, 2008)

man!! i bet clara would love to hear those comments!!! ill tell her them.
im a friend of hers... trust me...
and tryhaku.. SHUT THE FUCK UP. YOU DONT LIKE YAOI THEN DONT COMMENT YOU BASTARD.


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 21, 2008)

Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> man!! i bet clara would love to hear those comments!!! ill tell her them.
> im a friend of hers... trust me...
> and tryhaku.. SHUT THE FUCK UP. YOU DONT LIKE YAOI THEN DONT COMMENT YOU BASTARD.



that's just plain rude... 

learn some manners please.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 21, 2008)

i don't want to.
i was raised the way i am.
NEG ME IF YOU MUST!! i like negs! 
 muahaha...  
im bored... -.-


----------



## TreyHaku (Aug 12, 2008)

well sarry i was just saying what was an my mind


----------



## ObitoTheHero (Aug 30, 2008)

It's really good! I like it! Keep it up!


----------



## Morphine (Aug 30, 2008)

Clara!!!  you don't like yaoi,eh?! and what is this FF?!   it's awesome anyways....


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 30, 2008)

hey HEY HEY!! DID YOU NOT SEE THE DEDICATION THING??
I make it for sensei! ^^ Now i hurt myself for not ending it properly... dammit...
I NEED TO MAKE CHAPPY!!


----------



## Morphine (Aug 31, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> hey HEY HEY!! *DID YOU NOT SEE THE DEDICATION THING??
> I make it for sensei!* ^^ Now i hurt myself for not ending it properly... dammit...
> I NEED TO MAKE CHAPPY!!



my bad.anyways I'm looking forward to the new chapter.Soon.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 31, 2008)

i can try... thinking.. haven't worked out that section of my mind for a while....


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Sep 1, 2008)

teh not used to this much yaoi but the story is awesome good job Clara


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Sep 1, 2008)

hehe... i actually just read ALL of it... clara, you're just too much of a lier...
SO MUCH YAOI!! GOD DAMN CLARA!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 1, 2008)

HEY!!! I said i didn't agree with some yaoi couples!! I agree with dei tobi. and dei saso.


----------



## Morphine (Sep 2, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> HEY!!! I said i didn't agree with some yaoi couples!! I* agree with dei tobi. and dei saso*.



only?! there is a world of yaoi you gotta explore


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 2, 2008)

hey!! that's just the ones that sensei loves the most so I say them FIRST!!!
i agree with pretty much every dei pairing.... except gaaradei... I hate that pairing... with a deep... throbbing heart of darkness... i hate it...
ga: It's cause you want me too much...
HEY!! I love you and that's that!!!
ga: See? |3 i'm a crazy and killing chick magnet.


----------



## Morphine (Sep 3, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> hey!! that's just the ones that sensei loves the most so I say them FIRST!!!
> i agree with pretty much every dei pairing.... except gaaradei... I hate that pairing... with a deep... throbbing heart of darkness... i hate it...
> ga: It's cause you want me too much...
> HEY!! I love you and that's that!!!
> ga: See? |3 i'm a crazy and killing chick magnet.



I  GaaraDei it's a HOT pairing. 



Not sure if that is Sasori or Gaara tough...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 3, 2008)

THAT'S SASORI, thank god...
DONT YOU DARE GET A GAARA DEIDARA PIC!!!


----------



## Morphine (Sep 5, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> THAT'S SASORI, thank god...
> DONT YOU DARE GET A GAARA DEIDARA PIC!!!



I like this pic.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 5, 2008)

GAARA!!! AHHH!!! GAARA!!! 
ga: ..... what the hell are YOU DOIN HERE?!?!
Pic! ^^
ga: O_o THAT'S THE LAST TIME I LET YOU TAKE  PHOTOS OF ME IN THE BEDROOM!!
but wasn't it fun??
ga: ... yess..
did you like it??
ga: Yes...
Don't you look forward to next time??
ga: Yes!


----------

